# Homeschooling dads, how do you help your wife?



## Pergamum (Feb 10, 2011)

*Homeschooling dads:*



Do you teach any subjects? What subjects?

What roles do you play in day-to-day homeschooling activities?

How can homeschooling dads get more involved?

What subjects do dads do well at (what subjects to take if Mom
gets too busy)?


----------



## JML (Feb 10, 2011)

My wife and I have already discussed this even though our girls are not old enough yet. I will be helping with the subjects that she is less comfortable with and also depending on our interests. I hope to be able to assist her with or teach Math, History, and Bible classes while she concentrates more on English, Science, and Spanish. She is already teaching our oldest some Spanish and we plan to continue that. I definitely think that Dads should take the lead in teaching them the Bible. Other subjects could be divided based on need or comfortability.


----------



## KMK (Feb 10, 2011)

Math.
Discipline.
Shoulder to cry on.


----------



## CatherineL (Feb 21, 2011)

Aside from working hard providing for our family so that I can be at home and homeschool, my husband is my accountability at the moment - he asks the children about school every day and calls me around lunch time to see how all is going. He reads to the children often, although he doesn't like children's books in general but will read the Bible, poetry, and novels like the Wind in the Willows or The House at Pooh Corner. He answers the children's scientific questions in detail (my 6 year old is currently obsessed with atoms and molecules). At this point we haven't gotten to material I don't feel comfortable teaching, but there will probably come a day that he will be the go to parent for math and science help.


----------



## TrueConvert (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you teach any subjects? What subjects? Yes; Spelling, Science, History and Bible
What roles do you play in day-to-day homeschooling activities?Above......
How can homeschooling dads get more involved? It's really schedule-dependent. The best thing, I believe, is for husband/wife to discuss what "more involvement," and "help" look like given their circumstances. I work from home, so it's possible to do what I do; but that's not the situation for every home. Also, there may be practical ways a husband can help that only his wife knows, so they should engage one another about those things.


----------

